# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Maquina extractora de aceite de palta

## terny

Hola amigos un saludos muy cordial para todos soy estudiante de Ingenieria Mecanica Electrica de la universidad Señor de Sipan, estoy realizando un poyecto sobre extraccion de aceite de palta hass el proyecto lleva como nombre "diseño de una maquina extractora de aceite cruzo de palta" bueno si serian amables necesito saber si en lambayeque ya se cosecha este tipo de palta y a la vez necesito saber cuantas hectarias tienen sembradas para poder hacer mi analisis y cuantas toneladas se cosechan por temporada Y aproximadamente cuantas paltas se cosechan de una sola planta de palta, eh leido q se cosecha dos meses por año "marzo y octubre" agradecere mucho su apoyo y necesito saber si alguien esta interesado en este tipo de maquinas.Temas similares: maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Vendo maquina clasificadora de esparragos Maquina para extraer aceite de palta maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Maquina para la cosecha de esparragos blancos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola terny: 
Bueno, estoy prácticamente seguro que en Lambayeque sí se cosechan paltas hass. Con respecto a los rendimientos, éstos varían mucho dependiendo del manejo y otros factores, así que algunas plantas pueden tener varias paltas más que otras. 
Lo que no me queda claro es para qué quieres esos datos, si lo que tendrías que demostrar en tu proyecto es que puedes fabricar una máquina para producir aceite de palta hass. 
¿Podrías compartir con nostros cuáles son los objetivos de tu trabajo y qué elementos te exigen presentar? Aclárame eso, o por qué necesitas datos de producción de palta hass específicamente de Lambayeque para tu trabajo.  
Más bien, aprovecho para sugerirte que cuando quieras intercambiar ideas sobre la máquina en si, tienes el foro de Maquinaria, Tecnolgía y Biotecnología. Las consultas sobre palta hass están bien formuladas en este foro. 
Saludos; y espero poder ayudarte con tu trabajo, pero no manejo muy bien los datos que solicitas.

----------


## terny

mira amigo necesito la cantidad de cosecha para poder saber en q dimensiones voy a trabajar para ver la cantidad q voy a procesar por dia, al mes, cuanto voy a produccir al dia de aceite me entiendes, no es solo proponerlo y hacerlo sin saber nada, tengoq hacer calculos tengo q diseñar, yo propongo obtner 150 litros/horas, por eso necesito saber cuanto toneladas o kilogramos se cosecha por tenporada.

----------


## terny

Espero que me puedas ayudar o darme algun numero de celular o la direccion de tu oficina para poder dialogar y explicarte un poco mas de q se trata el proyecto, este proyecto puede ser solventado por la universidad hay personas interesadas q me lo propusieron y yo lo estoy presentando como proyecto de tesis para obtener mi titulo pero en verdad me parese interesante, estoy revisando informacion y observo q la palta es cosechada y exportada sin hacerle ningun proceso, en cambio nuestor vecino pais de chile lo procesa y extrae aceite de palta la q es muy cotizada en el mercado europeo y estados unidos y tiene buen precio. 
    atte. Darwin Mendoza Cueva
 est. ingenieria mecaniaca electrica
  mecanico de maquinaria pesada
    celular: 01991156709

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Espero que me puedas ayudar o darme algun numero de celular o la direccion de tu oficina para poder dialogar y explicarte un poco mas de q se trata el proyecto, este proyecto puede ser solventado por la universidad hay personas interesadas q me lo propusieron y yo lo estoy presentando como proyecto de tesis para obtener mi titulo pero en verdad me parese interesante, estoy revisando informacion y observo q la palta es cosechada y exportada sin hacerle ningun proceso, en cambio nuestor vecino pais de chile lo procesa y extrae aceite de palta la q es muy cotizada en el mercado europeo y estados unidos y tiene buen precio. 
> atte. Darwin Mendoza Cueva
> est. ingenieria mecaniaca electrica
> mecanico de maquinaria pesada
> celular: 01991156709

 Interesante esto último que me cuentas. De hecho, todo proyecto debe tener un por qué, y recién veo que tu idea es para cubrir cierta demanda en los mercados internacionales. 
Como no soy experto en temas agrarios, no sabía que Chile procesaba paltas hass para extraer su aceite, ni que lo comercializaban; y más bien, si lo que pretendes es crear un proyecto real, entonces sí es muy necesario establecer los datos de producción de palta hass en el Perú, y los datos de exportación también -que yo los puedo conseguir-. 
El teléfono de mi oficina es 241-4422; pero te pediría publicar todo lo que puedas sobre este proyecto aquí en el foro para que otras personas puedan enterarse de lo que estás haciendo. 
Ahora, sería bueno que me expliques un poco sobre el producto (para qué sirve, cómo se usa, cuanto cuesta aquí y en el extranjero, etc). Con respecto a la producción, déjame decirte que la palta hass es uno de nuestros principales productos de agroexportación, por lo que no creo que te hagan falta para producir tu aceite -aunque está el tema de las temproradas o campañas-. Pueden haber datos de producción en la página web del MINAG (www.minag.gob.pe) y yo voy a averiguar por mi cuenta lo que pueda sobre el aceite de palta y la producción de palta hass en Lambayeque, que dicho sea de paso, ¿tiene que ser palta hass, y de Lambayeque? 
Saludos; y vayamos por partes para no desordenarnos. Averiguemos lo que necesitas saber primero sobre producción y comercialización del palta hass en Lambayeque, y después sigamos viendo todo el proyecto en sí. 
Bruno

----------


## terny

Hola amigo queria saber si lograrte encontra la informacion sobre la produccion de palta en lambayeque (producion anual o produccion por temporada de cosecha y ala vez cuantas hectareas hay sembradas) logra contactarme con un amigo y me comunico que ene l sur estan implementando unas de estas procesadoras pero todaia esta en proyecto todavia no extraen el aceite de palta, ah una cosa mas queria saber el precio de vente de este tipo de palta hass en cuanto es cotizada en estados unidos.
Espero que me puedas ayudar con esa informacion estare muy agredecido y a la vez espero tu respuesta.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado terny: 
Estuve consultando con mi padre y mis hermanos -que son agricultores- y me dijeron que sí hay plantaciones de palta hass en en Lambayeque, pero que la producción se concentra principalmente en la costa central del Perú. Las cifras exactas de producción de palta hass en Lambayeque y las hectáreas sembradas no creo que las pueda conseguir, pero si alguien las tiene es el MINAG. 
Con respecto al proyecto en si, o al negocio mismo, me comentaron que en Chile se produce y exporta aceite de palta hass y salsa guacamole, pero con la merma de la producción de la palta exportable. Déjame averiguarte el precio de la palta hass en EE.UU, pero yo te recomendaría que primero analices y compartas con nosotros los datos que tengas del mercado de aceite de palta en el mundo, porque hasta ahora no lo veo como un proyecto rentable. Sería bueno saber qué mercados importan aceite de palta, qué cantidades, a qué precios, para qué se utiliza, etc, etc. Y una vez que hayas analizado eso, ver si es viable hacer un proyecto de este tipo en Lambayeque. 
Cuando tenga los datos de exportación de palta hass peruana te los paso. 
Saludos y suerte.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Terny: 
Te dejo el enlace a la sección de "Herramientas de Información" del portal del MINAG: http://www.minag.gob.pe/herramientas/boletines.html 
Alli tal vez encuentres algunos de los datos de palta hass que estás buscando. Allí puedes encontrar precios y otro tipo de información que te pueda ser útil para tu proyecto. De mi parte, sólo cuento con los datos de exportación de palta hass peruana. 
Por otra parte, ¿pudiste averiguar algo del mercado de aceite de palta hass en el mundo?... Como te digo, creo que eso es muy importante para ver si te decides o no a realizar este tipo de maquinaria, para ingresar al negocio del aceite de palta. 
No tomes a mal que te haya dicho que no me parece un proyecto rentable aún, porque manejo muy poca información al respecto, pero lo que pretendo es colaborar contigo para que tu inversión sea lo más rentable posible. Más bien, si puedes demostarnos que éste es un negocio rentable, seguro que aprenderemos mucho de tu caso en particular. 
Saludos; y espero que alguien más experimentado en el tema te pueda dar su opinión también para que tomes la mejor decisión al respecto. 
PD: He publicado un estudio sobre la palta hass en el Perú que te puede servir para sacar algunas conclusiones al respecto. Dale una revisada y cuéntanos qué has podido averiguar por tu cuenta.

----------

